# Changing blade attack angle?



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone done this to their plow . Im gunna trip the blade against a curb or something than drill thru the arrowed holes and put some heavy duty bolts thru each one so the dlade is at a steeper angle.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

How much steeper are you going..?
Sounds kind of crazy, but good luck. ussmileyflag


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes it's been tried many times before, no it doesn't work.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

you wanna change the attack angle of the cutting edge, not the blade correct?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like your cutting edge is not bolted flat against the cutting bar. Also, raise the a-frame one hole to get a steeper angle.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

wont work...it'll keep tripping all the time


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Talk about beatin' the #%[email protected] outa ya! lol


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

what is your goal for changing the attack angle. why not just put a deflector on it?


----------



## KrisR (Sep 12, 2009)

also looks like ur plow is in the middle pin on the plow frame, put it in the bottom pin hole that will change the attack angle a little.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Schwinn68;852812 said:


> what is your goal for changing the attack angle. why not just put a deflector on it?


He wants the cutting to sit different. It is so he doesn't ride up ontop of the snow so to speak when he is plow.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey silverado i get what ur saying but if B&B said no then i wouldnt do it haha


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you trying to get it to backdrag better? Maybe look into backdrag blade. This is the only reason I can see for doing what you propose.


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

KrisR;852865 said:


> also looks like ur plow is in the middle pin on the plow frame, put it in the bottom pin hole that will change the attack angle a little.


I second that!! Just adjust that to the bottom pic,in turn rotates the plow forward! :salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

subscribed.....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Just sell it and get an X blade if you want a better attack angle!


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I've noticed the fisher straight blades have a very shallow attack angle, they almost look as if the blade is tilted back too far. I know that this is their design, but what benefit does it have? Is it so the trip edge doesnt trip as easily?


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

This would also not be an issue if the damn GM trucks didn't sit SO low to begin with!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

schutti86;853371 said:


> This would also not be an issue if the damn GM trucks didn't sit SO low to begin with!!


They are adjustable you know.


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

yes, but not on the cheap if you want to keep your front end long. haha (that is if you are talking about cranking TB and keys)


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

schutti86;853380 said:


> yes, but not on the cheap if you want to keep your front end long. haha


Wives tales.


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

Personal experience, on a half ton with no plow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Wasn't done correctly then.


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, have a great weekend. ussmileyflag


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

schutti86;853371 said:


> This would also not be an issue if the damn GM trucks didn't sit SO low to begin with!!


That has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the attack angle of the cutting edge.

Ever read the instructions on how to set your plow up?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

To you guys that think changing your cutting edge angle buy changing the hole you are pinned into, you need to read your manual.

The reason for multiple holes is so you can make the a-frame sit paralled to the ground, compensating for cutting edge wear and suspension variations or different size tires on your truck. If the a-frame is too far away from parallel, the plow will not lay flat on the ground when angled, resulting in poor scraping.

The attack angle could be modified, but it would require extensive fabrication work. Changing the angle of the pivot pin is only a start. The entire frame section that rides under the the a-frame would need to be cut out, and rewelded in. The triangle shaped gussets would need to modified. The list goes on and on. 

It would certainly be nice to have the steep cutting edge of the X or XV for better scraping and backdragging, but there's much more to it than running your plow into a curb and reaming a hole out.

The best advice here so far if you want a steeper cutting edge, is to put an X blade on your plow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like the Dog Napper is our winner. wesport


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

"There's much more to it than running your plow into a curb and reaming a hole out"

That's what she said!!


----------

